

Configura – Store all your Go configuration in environment variables - eloycoto
https://github.com/agonzalezro/configura

======
minhajuddin
I wrote a similar package taking ideas from rails configuration:
[https://bitbucket.org/utils/config](https://bitbucket.org/utils/config) It
provides different settings for different environments with templating support
to use env vars.

~~~
agonzalezro
Wow, adding templating there is a good idea :)

I usually did that with puppet in my previous job to create different confs
per server/stage.

~~~
minhajuddin
Yeah, it kind of evolved nicely. I was trying to get rails like configuration
variables similar to RAILS_ENV and it nicely fell into place :)

------
giovannibajo1
I tend to prefer solutions that integrates with the standard flags, such as
[https://github.com/rakyll/globalconf](https://github.com/rakyll/globalconf)

~~~
agonzalezro
Looks like a good idea as well, I started this project after a small
discussion at work and here we want ENV vars everywhere.

------
dyeje
I wonder how Configura the company feels about the name.

[http://www.configura.com/](http://www.configura.com/)

~~~
agonzalezro
Not sure why it should matter to them. This is a small package for Go, they
are a company.

Configura is a Spanish word that means "you, set it up" (more or less :), and
the RAE (Royal Spanish Academy) didn't complain yet :D

Just kidding, but seriously, I don't think that there is any problem with the
name, I also thought that I was so original and there are some other packages
with the exact same name.

------
de_dave
Looks great! I've been using github.com/kelseyhightower/envconfig which seems
to do the same task?

~~~
agonzalezro
Quite similar, but it doesn't look to have any way of setting defaults and the
vars will always require the prefix.

But, as I said, they are quite similar. I just wanted to play a little bit
with the reflect package :)

~~~
de_dave
Fair enough! Good job :)

